# Buckeye Rack



## manbuckwal (Mar 20, 2014)

Wall art ? This is a slab off the turning challenge piece. It is 20" at the widest spot . Fast sanding with 80 grit and used deft lacquer spray for a matte finish . Drilled a hole behind each antler base and ran a piece of bailing wire around and under the base where the hair would cover it up.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 20, 2014)

That's pretty nice my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2014)

Niceeee makes me want to take my European mount apart and do that


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 20, 2014)

Very well thought out and executed. You may have to open your own art gallery !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2014)

My friend, you have created a unique piece of art.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 21, 2014)

I get it now. Manbuckwal
You da man, got the buck, and now he's on da wall

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> I get it now. Manbuckwal
> You da man, got the buck, and now he's on da wall




I never even noticed that lol !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm just glad you don't hunt wabbits !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Mar 21, 2014)

Gnarly wood and buck. Are those ~14 inch G2s?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2014)

Big Brad Va said:


> Gnarly wood and buck. Are those ~14 inch G2s?



12 1/2 " which is great for a blacktail .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 21, 2014)

Manwabbitwal?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

